# Maumee.... Schroeder farms camping



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I usually camp at Buttonwood when I go up to fish the run but as everybody knows buttoneood is close to camping this year due to all the damage in the last year's from the ice , so I'm going to stay at Schroeder Farms this year. If anyone has camped there before could you please let me know what the place is like ? is there electric provided ?is it a dump ?is it nice? etc. .... Thanks for your input


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

There is no water or electric at Schroeder's farm. It is primitive camping in a farmer's field. There is a port-a-pot and that is it. You can fish the river there if you choose. The people I have met there have all been nice. We will be there again this year starting tomorrow thru Sunday.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Evinrude, thanks for the info sir, I'll be there tomorrow afternoon also... I'll most likely fish bwood since water levels are better now ..what's the price per nite?


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

9Left said:


> Evinrude, thanks for the info sir, I'll be there tomorrow afternoon also... I'll most likely fish bwood since water levels are better now ..what's the price per nite?


It's $15 per night, but I must let you know that Buttonwood is open for camping. Not to say that we wouldn't love to have you stay with us. We are a rustic campground, same as Buttonwood, with Porta pots. The difference is we are located right along the river, and we are a privately owned campground, where Buttonwood is ran by the county. We also do not provide a picnic table (although I am not 100% they have them yet either, I didn't notice). Either way, have a safe trip!! Oh and I do try to make it so it's not a dump


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks angler, but I called several good sources... Buttoneood IS closed for camping... You can park and fish there, but camping is out... Where is your info from?


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

9Left said:


> Thanks angler, but I called several good sources... Buttoneood IS closed for camping... You can park and fish there, but camping is out... Where is your info from?


Well, I believe she's the owner of Schroeder's which is pretty much next door to Buttonwood, so she would probably know.

I can also say I fished at Buttonwood yesterday and saw no signs indicating the campground is closed...and there was a large trailer parked there already. I live like 10 miles from there, so haven't taken the time to pursue camping, but it would appear to me that the Buttonwood camping is open. Of course never anything wrong with supporting a local family business like Schroeder's either!


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Even the local news said Buttonwood should be open & ready for campers by March http://www.13abc.com/home/headlines...eopen-a-year-after-the-ice-jam-369032491.html


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I think for the most part, the guys that stay at Schroeders do their best to keep it tidy. Unfortunately, it is in a field, and there isn't much they can do to prevent it from getting sloppy when it rains a lot.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, it gets sloppy when it rains. But its a hell of a price and very convenient, especially for guys with boats. I have never camped there but used it early last year when Buttonwood was closed. Seemed pretty good to me. I fish with people every year who camp there and have never heard a bad thing about them. I was impressed with it the day they held the Mac Memorial Tournament. Looking forward to it again


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Schroeder Farms is the best place to fish, launch a boat, camp, and enjoy the great people!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok.... Update... Buttonwood IS open for camping .. Angler momma, you are correct on that... And thankyou for your input .


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone doing fish cleaning this year?


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Maumee tackle does fish cleaning. 2$ a fish, 6$ a limit.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

There is fish cleaning at Orleans Park and at Maumee Tackle. The same price I believe.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice words!! And yes, sloppy is a good word for what happens when it rains!! LOL but that's all part of the ambiance! Also, Josh does fish cleaning at Orleans, he used to cut at MBT, he does a fantastic job!!! Highly recommended. Speaking of the Mac Tournament, if ypu can please enter! It's a good time for a great cause! I have registration paper at the shack as well as 50/50 tickets! Water craft will also be down Friday evening and Saturday am to check boats if you didn't get a sticker yet!


----------

